# Mocha Italia



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Now here is a great bean. Roasted to perfection by Richard at Coffee Compass










Brings back an instant taste of the best of Italy. Rich deep flavours.

I roast dark but very difficult to achieve this sort of result in a 250 gram roaster. You need a larger quantity to preserve the bean without charring in places. Much more mellow than the ubiquitous 'Old Brown Java'

If your heart is weak don't even think about these. Great stomach settling effect


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow, they look like they have a real nice shine to them .


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

One of my favourites (even if it does mean I have to clean the grinder more often!).


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

This is on my (long) list of beans that I wish to try from Coffee Compass.


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

Fantastic beans, rich, dark with the smell of burnt charcoal/wood and absolutely amazingly consistant.

They look really oily but in fact they are anything but oily.

The ground beans actually feel like dark sugar, very sticky and very very dense.

Totally addictive and wonderful in milk but even as espresso they are amazing.

Love them.

Tony


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

These descriptions are very tempting and I will have to add them to my list of beans to try. Although I still have a few shots of DSOL Reads to finish and then Richard and Ben's. I'm getting behind!


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

ronsil said:


> Now here is a great bean. Roasted to perfection by Richard at Coffee Compass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the 'full roast' version or the regular? I am going to order some and wonder which ones you were commenting on here (I have had these before, but it's been ages, so I don't remember which ones I liked!)


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Its the mahogany+, full roast.


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

Oops, just noticed that the choice is for the Mediterranean Mocha, not the Mocha Italia:

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/espresso-range/espresso-selection.html


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Ah man, I sent a bag of the DSOL to somebody else because I had so many bags of beans. This type of thing is exactly why, I really want some of these now as well. Oh and I have impulse control issues that mean I'm more likely to buy something straight away than just make a note of it .


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

twotone said:


> dark with the smell of burnt charcoal/wood


Wonderful


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> Oh and I have impulse control issues that mean I'm more likely to buy something straight away than just make a note of it .


Sorry to chuckle Joe, but the above is just added confirmation of your signature ( plus the bits you haven't put on )









Order away, lifes short!

John


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

johnealey said:


> Sorry to chuckle Joe, but the above is just added confirmation of your signature ( plus the bits you haven't put on )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, you're welcome to chuckle! I hope the first step is being aware of the problem but you're correct that I haven't added the Zenith 65E or the Hausgrind from MBK to my signature (as demonstration of my impulses, I happened to say to MrBoots that morning, I'm not going to order a hand grinder yet and then they came in stock on the site!)


----------

